# مواقع رائعه عن علم الطيران,,,,,,تفضل



## م المصري (14 مارس 2007)

تفضل من هنا ,,,

http://www.ouon.com/links-144-0.html

تحياتي


----------



## محمد4433 (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجاح عزيز (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات . اذا امكن برنامج لتعليم قيادة الطائرات عن طريق الكومبيوتر
وشكرا


----------



## ghassan22 (30 أبريل 2007)

بعد التحيه والسلام
ارجو ان تساعدوني انا ابحث عن مواقع الشركات المصنعه للطائره الحربيه او مراكز بحوث تطوير ها او البريد الاكتروني للمتخصصين في ذالك والكم مني جزيل الشكر . مهدي صالح


----------



## عــبدالله الغامدي (1 مايو 2007)

يسلمووو على الموقع

نجاح عزيز بالنسبه لبرنامج تعليم قيادة الطائرات اذا كان المقصود Flight Simulator
فهو محاقي واقعي للطيران ويتوفر بعدة اصدارات الاخير منها كان Flight Simulator X
يتواجد هذا البرنامج في المكتبات الكبرى .,
ولكـن يحتـاج الى ممارسه لفتره حتا تصبح بروفشنال ومن ثم تتفرع الى الطيران اون لاين و و و و و
أنـا وهقتك معاي أخوٍي ولـكن أتمنى أن اللي قصدته هو نفس البرنامج اللي حكيت عنه أنا

أي خدمه رح تلاقيني موجود
في أمــان الله.,


----------



## ae435 (1 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يا الغااااااااااااااالي


----------



## خالد الطيار (13 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks a lot]


----------

